# How do you adjust to "tough" clients?



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

I am shooting a one year old next weekend and my "style" and their "ideas" just aren't meshing well.  When it comes to photographing young children I like to have a lot of fun (smash the cake, naked babies, etc.) and they are looking for something very formal and very traditional.

I am, of course, going to give them exactly what they want, and I will shot the formal/traditional images they are looking for, but it's not going to be any fun for me.

So, I ask all of you how do you deal with these types of situations?  Or, is this a non-issue and I am just taking it too personally?


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 16, 2010)

_VERSATILITY_. 
My job is to make the client happy. 90% of the time I can like 1-2 frames, out of 600 but client likes the other 598. So your job is to do what client wants and deal with their BS 
*Have Fun*


----------



## Jayce (Apr 16, 2010)

I think this is a perfect situation where having quality friends in the photo industry is helpful.  For me, the best route would be to refer them to a friend and fellow photographer that specializes in what they're looking for.  Obviously, if paid clients are few and far between, this isn't always an option.  In that case, your plan seems great.  Give 'em what they want, certainly.  Beyond that, you may find that once the stuff they came for is done, they'd be interested in your other concepts.


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

On one hand, sometimes you have to do the stuff that 'pays the bills'.  Even if you think it's boring.  There are a lot of photographers who make their living shooting those assembly line school portraits.  

On the other hand, if you can give the client what they want, while still infusing your own creativity, then you have a recipe for success.  

Maybe someday, you will so so busy that you will be fully booked with clients who are coming to you because they love your style.


----------



## mtfd635 (Apr 16, 2010)

Face it - it is WORK.
your job is to provide the client with desired product,
if your fun is not in the contract then assignment shoukdhave been declined


----------



## Big Mike (Apr 16, 2010)

> and they are looking for something very formal and very traditional.


If that's what you call a 'tough' client...count yourself lucky


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

You know, I have seen traditional coming back in a big way.  I'm not a "traditional" photographer, but I'm trying to get on that train because lately that seems where all the money is.

For instance, I have a questionaire that I give the couples asking them what style they prefer.  Most check the "contemporary" box.  However, when they choose the photos they want to buy, they are buying all the safe traditional stuff.  The stuff I shot for "Mom".

And it seems like other photogs are noticing this trend too, so I don't think it's a regional thing.

I guess with the lower prosumer camera prices, backed with the onslaught of people going into the photo biz, people are starting to go back to the basics.  They are seeming to get a lot more picky about proper lighting and soforth.

Anyhoo, as a pro, you should be able to shoot all kinds of things.  Trad, contemporary, commercial, editorial.....it's really the clients shoot.  Yeah, I wan't to be an Arteeest as much as the next guy, but it's not about me.  It's about their needs.

Anyhoo, I hope it all works out.
Hugs!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 16, 2010)

> You know, I have seen traditional coming back in a big way.  I'm not a  "traditional" photographer, but I'm trying to get on that train because  lately that seems where all the money is.


Funny you say that, b/c I get requests for *less* traditional and more contemporary snapshots.


----------



## Jayce (Apr 16, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> > You know, I have seen traditional coming back in a big way.  I'm not a  "traditional" photographer, but I'm trying to get on that train because  lately that seems where all the money is.
> 
> 
> Funny you say that, b/c I get requests for *less* traditional and more contemporary snapshots.



But do they BUY those shots?  I find the same thing happening as bennielou, strangely enough.  I'll shoot the fun stuff, shoot a couple "standards", and the client usually says "Sooo cute!" to the cute stuff, and buys the standards.  It's pretty strange, actually.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

I guess it differs, IgsEMT.  I see you are in NY, so maybe people are still looking for more artsy stuff.

I'm a nation away from you all the way in Texas.  Home of the Bible Belt Buckle, the Southern Ladies, and all that.  Don't get me wrong, Dallas is a happening place and home to some of the most famous rock star photogs ever, but I've seen a definate client shift over the last year.

I don't know what the deal is, but I'm seeing a big shift.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Jayce said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> > > You know, I have seen traditional coming back in a big way. I'm not a "traditional" photographer, but I'm trying to get on that train because lately that seems where all the money is.
> ...


 

Isn't that the truth?   I sell a good deal on the back end, and almost always it's the traditional shots.  Not just the family and guests, but the bride and groom.  They THINK they are all kinds of funky, but what they seem to really want is something that reminds them of Mom's wedding.  At least that is what they are buying and enlargeing.

I shoot the fun stuff too.  My background is in photojournalism, so I'm not great at the posed stuff.  But what do they buy?  The posed stuff.

Another trend seems to be the studio shoots.  I shoot primarily on location.  But studio shoots seem to be making a huge come back.  Weird with all the Walmart photo studios for cheap, but people seem to be getting very picky.

Which is good for us.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 16, 2010)

99% of my clients prefer contemporary shots in the album.
Parents albums are more traditional.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Do you do different albums for the parents and couples?  Whew that is way too much work!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 16, 2010)

> Do you do different albums for the parents and couples?  Whew that is  way too much work!


I offer what clients want. If they want 12x12 for them selves and 10x10 for parents then thats what they get. If they want 11x14 for them selves and 10x10 for parents (MORE pain in the ass for me) but that is what they'll get.


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, that is a lot of work.  I am sure you are charging for it, but whew!  I wouldn't do it!


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 16, 2010)

> Wow, that is a lot of work.  I am sure you are charging for it, but  whew!  I wouldn't do it!


It is *tremendous* amount of work. But so as compatition from jackasses who charge $500 for an all-day wedding. So i have to do something _different_ to stay competitive.


----------



## LBPhotog (Apr 16, 2010)

Big Mike said:


> On one hand, sometimes you have to do the stuff that 'pays the bills'.  Even if you think it's boring.  There are a lot of photographers who make their living shooting those assembly line school portraits.
> 
> On the other hand, if you can give the client what they want, while still infusing your own creativity, then you have a recipe for success.
> 
> ...



They aren't going to be "tough" I'm just really putting a lot more pressure on myself because they are good friends of mine so I want to make sure I nail this one more than "just another session to pay the bills" ya know ... I know someone who is doing the "school photo" thing right now ... she spends 45 seconds with each kid ... :thumbdown: ... talk about assembly line ... 

Mike, I don't expect that day to happen anytime soon where I am completely booked ... *LOL* a fella can dream though - can't I.



mtfd635 said:


> Face it - it is WORK.



MTFD - declining it wasn't an option the "MOMS" (yes, it's a lesbian couple who had a child) are very good friends of mine ... 

*HOLY CRAP!!*​writing something as simple as the fact that it's a lesbian couple just gave  me something to "connect" with ... :idea: ... thanks everyone, that's just what I needed!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

IgsEMT said:


> > Wow, that is a lot of work. I am sure you are charging for it, but whew! I wouldn't do it!
> 
> 
> It is *tremendous* amount of work. But so as compatition from jackasses who charge $500 for an all-day wedding. So i have to do something _different_ to stay competitive.


 

I hear ya on that.  But keep in mind that people who love your work will pay whatever you ask (within reason).  A nitch is great, but you don't have to bend over backwards.  The craigslister clients are not your clients.

But if it's bringing people in the door, then cudos to you!


----------



## bennielou (Apr 16, 2010)

LBPhotog said:


> Big Mike said:
> 
> 
> > On one hand, sometimes you have to do the stuff that 'pays the bills'. Even if you think it's boring. There are a lot of photographers who make their living shooting those assembly line school portraits.
> ...


 

Well if they didn't admire your vision, they wouldn't have hired you.  Even friends.  Hell, friends and family are the worst people to work with sometimes.
Just do what you do and throw a couple of trad shots in there just for giggles.


----------



## IgsEMT (Apr 16, 2010)

> Well if they didn't admire your vision, they wouldn't have hired you.   Even friends.  Hell, friends and family are the worst people to work  with sometimes.


Amen to friends and Family - they are the biggest pain in the asses there are 

*To Cindy*: I rather bend over backwards then bend over forward b/c that what it feels like with competition here  This is why I miss film. There was this BS kid who just bought a camera and called himself a photographer.


----------



## burnws6 (Apr 16, 2010)

Make work, work. And dedicate time to your personal portfolio. Build enough of your personal portfolio so that every once in a while a client will come to you because they like your style. But I've learned.....just give the client what they want.


It's sad really.


----------



## Christie Photo (Apr 19, 2010)

Jayce said:


> IgsEMT said:
> 
> 
> > > You know, I have seen traditional coming back in a big way.  I'm not a  "traditional" photographer, but I'm trying to get on that train because  lately that seems where all the money is.
> ...



It's an age-old story.  Anybody here old enough to remember the double exposures of the couple at the alter with the silhouette of the steeple?  Or the split exposure of the couple in profile looking down on themselves at the ceremony?  Well...  that's what always brought them in, but the bulk of the order was always of the formals.  

Oh well.


-Pete


----------

